# Firmware upgrade oppo bdp-93



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

This is the 1st time I downloaded latest firmware upgrade for my new BDP-93 over the internet. Very impressed with the ease and speed of the process. Thankyou Oppo.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dwight Angus said:


> This is the 1st time I downloaded latest firmware upgrade for my new BDP-93 over the internet. Very impressed with the ease and speed of the process. Thankyou Oppo.


Dwight,
OPPO really does make FW Updates as painless as possible. I am pretty sure they will even send you CD-R's of Beta Firmwares or even Official Firmware should a Owner not have the ability to Burn a CD-R and or not have Internet Access. I would imagine this is a very small number of folks as the 93 even comes with a WiFi Adapter as standard.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

My first experience was with Sammy downloads, probably did three over a years time and it took, literally, five times as long as either of the 93 updates Ive done in the last few months of ownership.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Oppo really cares about their customers!! From ease of firmware installs to customer service, they are all around a great company! Others should strive to be like them!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

As an Oppo owner... And someone who paid $499 for a BD player.... I will say this:


It'd better be fast! ;-))))


----------

